#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  HSR & Petrel

## meyssam1983

Dear All
I extract Acoustic Impedance attribute with *.dir* extension from *Hamson Russel*
my question is:
How can I import it to *Petrel*?


please help me
ThanksSee More: HSR & Petrel

----------


## taiyang2033

I am not sure  for quite understanding your question. From my point of view, if you extract impedance attributes in 2D profile or  in 3D volume via HRS. you can export it using Segy
(Sgy) format. then you can load it into Petrel by selecting SEG-Y Import with preset paramters in Input  file parameters. If you extract impedance in 2D Map, you can export it by using Ascii format like horizon  interpretation file format, then you can load it into petrel by choosing 2D interpretation format( a quite few format for that). hope this can give some help.

----------


## ashok

Navigate to seismic.dir directory where u will find your required .segy file. load this file to petrel

----------


## Valenssa

Hi,
pls help me. I am a new user of Petrel. I have a velocity model in segy and I can't load  this model to velocity domain to Petrel, bcs it's loading only as seismic segy. In result i want to transform time seismic cube to depth domain.
Thanks.
Valenssa

----------


## akie2008

you need to blocking both seismic and velocity cube as 3D grid with fine scale and do convertion directly by (depth=velocity*time). cheer  :Smile:

----------


## barbod

There is no need to resample velocity cube into the grid. You can use the velocity cube directly for depth conversion of your cube. First click the volume attributes process, then select the depth conversion methods/General depth conversion. Then in the input tab, drop your desired cube for depth conversion and in the parameters tab, drop the velocity cube. That's all you wanted..

----------


## Valenssa

Thanks.
But when I click to conversation it's appeared message that no active velocity model. My velocity cube is as seismic in my project. I created it in other product. How to do that my velocity cube would be as interval velocity in petrel. May be I have to calculate it by other method.

----------


## mohammed sileem

I have petrel 2008
and demo data 2007 but when turn on demodata my Lab top restart what is the problem mohammed sileem

----------


## Franc2009

Hy, Im i nstalling Petrel 2009.1 but as I have vista business 32-bit the program would not install. Is it possible to pass to 64 bit simply or i have to change computer????
Another question: i do wish petrel only for learning purpose so for me a petrel 2005 to 2008 is good enough, where i can downlod  one of it complete with licence etc,........Anyone of u can help me out? Again even a old petrel is good enough. pleasee, thanks in advance

----------


## rohit2595

Anyone as ******** fr Hampson Russel software....

----------


## geoscience

Valenssa 
you have to change the template petrel uses for the velocity cube ,
double click in the cube in the input pane , go to the info tab , change template to interval velocity .
good luck

----------


## olevin

Yes I have Petrel 2010
email: olevinsofts@gmail.com

----------


## saideswarrao

Hello everyone,


I m new to here..


can anyone provide me Hampson Russel software...........See More: HSR & Petrel

----------


## Gas hydrate

Hi Everyone, How can i import Horizon from petrel to HRS9 ? in what format should it Be?

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

